# DoAqua! CO2 Music Glass



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not sure how many have seen this stuff in person so if figured I would let you know it seems well worth the small amount of dollars spent. Same great ADA quality and look, just less expensive.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

jciotti said:


> I'm not sure how many have seen this stuff in person so if figured I would let you know it seems well worth the small amount of dollars spent. Same great ADA quality and look, just less expensive.


My LFS carries Do!Aqua, I find them to be just as nice as ADA products


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

What store is that? What area? I have not seen the stuff around much.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I checked these out at the AGA convention - good stuff!


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

jciotti said:


> What store is that? What area? I have not seen the stuff around much.


The Shop is called Aquascapes. . .The vibe in the shop iz great, it's like one big family there. The first and only shop like it's kind on the island of Oahu.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I already have and have been using a music glass 15 for a couple of weeks now. I like that it has a small footprint and an angled connecting tube. Can't complain at $36 retail from Aqua Forest in the heart of San Francisco. I am going to reuse the plastic case as a mini paludarium for moss of crypts.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

hooha said:


> I checked these out at the AGA convention - good stuff!


I think I might have talked to you at the AGA convention. I was the one who was in the iron aquascaper with Jason Baliban.

Glad to see this stuff is starting to make its way around.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I thought that was you, but wasn't completely sure  Great job to both of you on the Iron Aquascaper contest!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

John!

Finally caught you on the forums! 

Do!Aqua is really nice in person! Most of my time in the vendor rooms was spent at the ADA booth hahaha!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you! I really had no idea what to expect. I honestly think Jason should have beaten me. Mr.Baliban is such an amazing scaper. His aquarium this year is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

jciotti said:


> Thank you! I really had no idea what to expect. I honestly think Jason should have beaten me. Mr.Baliban is such an amazing scaper. His aquarium this year is one of my all time favorites.


Yea his aquascapes are really nice, no doubt about it.

You aren't that bad of an aquascaper either! I'm looking forward to seeing more work done from you mister!

I have an aquarium that will be scaped shortly


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd like to see this aquarium you speak of. Let me know once it is under way.

You will see some new stuff from me soon as well. I have been focusing on smaller tanks at the moment.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

jciotti said:


> I'd like to see this aquarium you speak of. Let me know once it is under way.
> 
> You will see some new stuff from me soon as well. I have been focusing on smaller tanks at the moment.


Just scaped it last night


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Do!aqua is one of the newer products lines that ADA is offering. I was talking to a carrier here in California, and they told me that this was made by ADA BUT it is not made in Japan or Germany, or the other places where the real ADA products are made. It's made in China, Vietnam, etc. I got a chance to examine that nano diffuser, and after close inspection, I did catch the flaws in it. Do!aqua had minor minor defects in it. Mostly, glass has some flaw, or the entire product isn't all even around the rims, etc. 

Do!aqua is of lower quality than ADA, but the price is just fantastic! Your not going to notice much of a difference between Do!aqua and ADA, unless your a perfectionist, OCD, freak like me. 

All in All, I would buy Do!Aqua, I mean, glass wear is glass wear. May it be Do!aqua or ADA, in the eyes of observers, seeing a slick glass wear inside a nice fish tank is sexy regardless. Do!aqua will totally give you that BANG for its BUCK! GO get some if you can!


----------

